# Depersonalization/Derealisation - YOU'LL BE OK!



## Rob Marenghi (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi guys, I'm Rob. It's great to see you all. I have experienced DP/DR symptoms for nearly 3 years now and very recently made a youtube video telling my story of near suicide and then turning the corner into a healthy life. People have told me they've found it very helpful. I hope you do too!  Stay strong. You'll be OK! xx


----------



## Artful_Bodger (Feb 13, 2019)

Not being OK is okay in my book. After all when the going gets weird ... the weird turn pro.


----------

